# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  البناء الأخلاقي الإسلامي

## خديجة إيكر

يقيم الإسلام الحياة على الأخلاق الفاضلة ، ذلك أن المجتمع الإسلامي مجتمع فاضل ، والمسلمون -الذين يتمثّلون الإسلام حقا - ينبغي أن يتحلّوا  بأخلاق فاضلة في كل مجالات الحياة : الاجتماعية والاقتصــادية والسياسية . 
 وقد امتدح الحق سبحانه الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بالخلق الكريم ، في قوله عز و جل : ( و إنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) ، مبينا أهمية الأخلاق في الحياة ، لذلك كان الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم القدوة ، والقمة السامقة في الأخلاق . كما بيَّن  صلى الله عليه و سلم وظيفته الأخلاقية عندما قال : ( إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق ) 
وقد ارتبطت جوانب الإسلام برباط أخلاقي ، مما يؤكد أن الأخلاق هي روح الدين الإسلامي ، وأن النظام التشريعي الإسلامي ما هو إلا كيان مجسِّد لهذه الروح الأخلاقية. 
والإسلام لا ينظر إلى الأخلاق على أنها قيم شكلية  أومثالية كما تنظر إليها الحضارات الأخرى ، بل ينظر إليها على أنها ضرورة حياتية لا يمكن للإنسان أن يحقق وجوده الإنساني بدونها ، كما أن سعادته الدنيوية و الأخروية مرتبطة بها . 
إن الأخلاق في نظر الإسلام هي مبادئ وقواعد حدّدها الوحي الإلهي لتنظيم حياة الإنسان ، وتحديد علاقته بغيره على نحو يحقِّق الغاية من وجوده في هذا العالم على أكمل وجه . 
والتربية الخلقية في الإسلام تربية مقاصدية ، ذات أبعاد و غايات و ليست شعارات جوفاء . فمن هذه الغايات التي تتحقَّق بالأخلاق الإسلامية الفاضلة إصلاحُ السر والعلن و الرقابةُ الداخلية الذاتية وتقويمُ السلوك الفردي والعملُ على ترقيته وفقاً للشرع الحنيف والشعورُ بالمسؤولية.
ويتميز النظام الأخلاقي الإسلامي بكونه نظاماً إلهياً من حيث المصدر، إنسانياً من حيث الموضوع . فلا يكتفي الإنسان ـ في الجانب الأخلاقي ــ بالتنظير بل لا بد إلى جانبه من تطبيقٍ و تَمَثُّلٍ لهذه الأخلاق . 
و قد دعا الإسلام إلى اتباع طرق متعددة لغرس الأخلاق في النفوس حتّى تصبح قناعة لدى الفرد والجماعة، ويكون الحامل على تمثُّلها في كل مجالات الحياة هو الاقتناع بأهميتها وجدواها، و ليس التقليد فقط . كما يجب أن يكون الرقيب الأساس على حفظها وصيانتها هو الوازع الديني الذي تتولد عنه الرقابة الداخلية ، المنبعثة من ذات الفرد والجماعة.
و لعل من أهم هذه الوسائل الوعظُ و الإرشادُ ، والتذكيرُ والنصحُ ، والترغيب والترهيب، والعبادة  و التوبة والمغفرة .
و تغرس هذه الوسائل التربوية السالفة الذكر في نفس المؤمن الفضائلَ ، وتقوي لديه الوازع الديني ، وتحمله المسؤولية تجاه ربه سبحانه و تعالى و تجاه نفسه والناس أجمعين و تجاه وكل من يشاركه الحياة من كائنات ، حتى يصبح كلّ ما يصدر عنه من أقوال وأفعال وتصرفات وسلوكات ومواقف واتجاهات مطابقا لمعايير الأخلاق المحمودة التي دعا إليها الإسلام . 
و إذا تتبعنا البناء الأخلاقي في القرآن الكريم سنصل إلى حقيقة نَغفل عنها جميعاً و هي أن عدد آيات الأخلاق كبير جدا بالقياس إلى آيات الأحكام ، حيث بلغ عددها أربعاً وخمسمائة و ألف آية (1504 ) ، موزعة في مختلف سور القرآن الكريم . 
و هذا دليل على أهمية الأخلاق في المنظومة الإسلامية يمكِّننا من فهم أسلوب الحصر" بإنما " الوارد في الحديث النبوي الشريف: ( إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق )  .

----------

